# Warcraft: Sturmwind-Set auf neuen Bildern zur Verfilmung



## Gast1669461003 (24. Januar 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Warcraft: Stumwind-Set auf neuen Bildern zur Verfilmung* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Warcraft: Stumwind-Set auf neuen Bildern zur Verfilmung


----------



## DAmado (24. Januar 2016)

Stumwind, ich werf mich weg.


----------



## OutsiderXE (24. Januar 2016)

Wird auf Englisch geguckt.


----------



## Worrel (25. Januar 2016)

DAmado schrieb:


> Stumwind, ich werf mich weg.


Is halt 'n Sturmfilm.


----------



## McDrake (25. Januar 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Is halt 'n Sturmfilm.


Argh.
Das schmerzt schon beinahe
[emoji13]


----------



## Worrel (25. Januar 2016)

McDrake schrieb:


> Das schmerzt schon beinahe


Nur beinahe? Dann hab ich was falsch gemacht.

Soll ich weiter weg gehen?


----------



## McDrake (25. Januar 2016)

Neinein!!!
ES REICHT!!!!


----------

